# sent my cheque off



## Maverick (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Guys

Not chasing in any way but just wondered if you had received my cheque

Sent it off a couple of weeks ago after applying online but its not hit my account yet?

I realise the treasurer has been away (is he back)

Just thought I'd check in case it had gone missing and you were still waiting for it before processing my membership

Cheers
Ian


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Graeme (treasurer) is still on his belated honeymoon :?

I'll see if Clive is popping by and can check for your cheque. 

Can you send [email protected] your surname, etc and we'll take a look.


----------

